

Intellij downgrades Gradle support from version 12 to 13 - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.tumblr.com/post/76371418630/intellij-downgrades-gradle-support-from-version-12-to

======
kclay
I guess Android studio is on v12 code because it has recent tasks, not to sure
about the other

